# Mavericks in no hurry to add veteran



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/080807dnspomavs.3767171.html

Mavericks in no hurry to add veteran

Team says nothing imminent as rumors of free agents swirl

02:08 AM CDT on Wednesday, August 8, 2007

By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

The Mavericks would still like to add another veteran player.

They just don't need to do it immediately.

Donnie Nelson, the team's president of basketball operations, tapped the brakes on thoughts that a deal was imminent.

"This could go all the way to the first day of training camp," Nelson said Tuesday. "We have no sense of urgency to do anything right now. We'll do a deal when it's right for us and not sooner."

Since the Mavericks agreed to terms with Eddie Jones last week, Internet rumors have swirled about Chris Webber possibly being the Mavs' final acquisition. One variation had both Webber and fellow unrestricted free agent James Posey coming to Dallas.

Nelson indicated that the Mavericks are pondering all options – restricted and unrestricted free agents, trades with a jammed roster and the status quo.

Realistically, the Mavericks are probably looking at Webber and P.J. Brown as part of their short list. But offering either the full $5.3 million mid-level exception would be unlikely, because the luxury tax essentially doubles the expense at the Mavericks' payroll level.

Moreover, Webber remains a strong possibility for the Detroit Pistons. The Motor City is his hometown, where he was a high-school legend and where he's currently hosting a museum exhibit of African-American letters and documents.

His father, Mayce, told SLAM magazine he hopes his son returns to the Pistons, for whom he finished last season.

The Mavericks continue to look at restricted free agents like Mickael Pietrus of Golden State and Sasha Pavlovic of Cleveland, even if they are cluttered at small forward. The return of Matt Barnes to Golden State for $3.5 million could force the Warriors to consider a sign-and-trade deal for Pietrus.

One player not likely to arrive is Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal, who is seeking a trade to the Los Angeles Lakers.

"Those situations are long shots for us," Nelson said.

Crowd control: The Mavericks' depth could prove a challenge in training camp, though it's a problem Nelson welcomes.

"We've never had a problem with having too many good players," he said.

With the signing of Eddie Jones and draft choice Nick Fazekas, the Mavericks now have 15 players under guaranteed contracts. That's not counting unsigned rookie Reyshawn Terry and forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu.

The Mavericks must decide whether to cut Mensah-Bonsu by Aug. 31. Otherwise, his salary becomes guaranteed for next season.

Nelson said the team has not yet made a decision. Mensah-Bonsu, because of his potential and $687,000 salary, would be attractive to other teams.

Several veterans could have value, both to the Mavericks or other teams.

Guard Greg Buckner, a strong defender and team leader, could be rendered expendable by the acquisition of Jones and the return of Jerry Stackhouse and Devean George.

And if the Mavericks sign another big man, D.J. Mbenga might be the odd man out, though the team loves his athleticism and potential


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "We've never had a problem with having too many good players," he said.


Problem is that some of those players are not "good".


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If they're in no hurry, then I'm in no hurry to be a fan. Look what the Cowboys did, and the excitement that followed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cowboys with their 1st preseason game!

YAY! Football season starts!!!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

GO Colts!!! :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> GO Colts!!! :clap2:


booooooo....


----------

